# What should I know about going wireless?



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 26, 2009)

I currently use a desktop computer with dsl high speed lan line [I think that's what it's clalled]. My wife is looking to purchase a notebook computer with "wireless" internet. 

I am not very knowledgeable about this sort of thing. Can anyone give me some indication about what kind of things I should know about "going wireless?" What kind of "extra-equipment" do I need to get? Is it adviseable to have the desktop remain connected to the lan line, or should that go "wireless" as well?

Any help or suggestions you might be able to give me would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## ww (Mar 26, 2009)

Should just be able to purchase a router or rent a router from your ISP and you are good to go. It is really easy. I'm typing on my laptop right now and the router is upstairs connected to my desktop.


----------



## Ivan (Mar 26, 2009)

It's built into my laptops. Works great!


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 26, 2009)

whitway said:


> Should just be able to purchase a router or rent a router from your ISP and you are good to go. It is really easy. I'm typing on my laptop right now and the router is upstairs connected to my desktop.



So the dsl line runs into the router and the router is connected to the desk-top computer? Would there be any reason to want to desktop wireless as well?

Also, what can you tell me about securing the wireless functions so "outsiders" can't use my service. Is there a limit to the number of computers that can run on my wireless service at the same time once I get it set up? For instance, theoretically, could my wife and I, and our son all be on the internet at the same time, or would we somehow be in "conflict" with each other?

Forgive me if I'm not using the proper terminology...(i'm sure I'm not).

Thank you.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 26, 2009)

It sounds like your current setup is something like this...


```
DSL-----Desktop
```

What you need to do is this


```
DSL----Router-----Desktop
         |

         |

         |

      Laptop
```

With the horizontal lines representing network cables and the vertical ones representing a wireless signal.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Mar 27, 2009)

My understanding (those who know more, please correct me) is that your security/firewall is better if your main computer (the desktop) is wired in. But that was few years ago, so that may have changed.


----------



## ww (Mar 27, 2009)

I know from personal experience at least 3 operating all at the same time not sure about more and as far as personal security you generate a Security Key which prohibits others from tapping in to your router.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

Most better routers now have a feature where it can be "locked" just for the computers you have in your home MAC address filtering, use it. Also change and disable SSID.


----------



## raekwon (Mar 27, 2009)

whitway said:


> I know from personal experience at least 3 operating all at the same time not sure about more and as far as personal security you generate a Security Key which prohibits others from tapping in to your router.



Don't want to overwhelm anyone with information, but if you do decide to go with security, make sure it's WPA or WPA2 security, not WEP. WEP is as good as no security.


----------



## etexas (Mar 27, 2009)

raekwon said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > I know from personal experience at least 3 operating all at the same time not sure about more and as far as personal security you generate a Security Key which prohibits others from tapping in to your router.
> ...


Go WPA2 if you can.


----------



## BJClark (Mar 27, 2009)

if you have any gaming systems that have live..like XBOX/360 live or PS3, they can connect using the router as well..

we just went wireless recently, so I'm still learning the various things with it..


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 27, 2009)

raekwon said:


> whitway said:
> 
> 
> > I know from personal experience at least 3 operating all at the same time not sure about more and as far as personal security you generate a Security Key which prohibits others from tapping in to your router.
> ...



Actually, I want information. This is good. So please elaborate.

What is WEP?

What is WAP? What do they do and how are they different?

Thank you.


----------



## jambo (Mar 27, 2009)

Wireless routers have a range of 200ft so unless you make it secure then anyone within that range can use your internet connection. The simplest way is to use the same password on all the PCs/laptops in your house. The password should not be something people can guess. Instead of putting in say donald duck you could have something along the lines of d0nAld7Ck. Only those with that password can use that wireless connection.


----------



## Edward (Mar 27, 2009)

The Wireless router will probably come with a CD that will help you set things up. The laptop should already be pretty much set up for wireless, except for the key you'll need to secure the connection.

Plug the router into the DSL line and your computer.

Plug it into the wall

Put the CD in your computer. 

Follow the instructions. 

At some point, it will probably tell you to put a thumb drive into your computer to copy the key. 

After doing that, use the thumb drive to import the key into your laptop. (You can also type it in manually as you set up the wireless connection on the laptop.

Allow the best part of an hour for the project.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 27, 2009)

Edward said:


> The Wireless router will probably come with a CD that will help you set things up. The laptop should already be pretty much set up for wireless, except for the key you'll need to secure the connection.
> 
> Plug the router into the DSL line and your computer.
> 
> ...



I have just come back from the store with a new notebook computer and a router. I thank everyone for their help in "talking me through" this process.  If I'm not back online in an hour, you'll know I botched up anyway!


----------



## Romans922 (Mar 27, 2009)

I don't think anyone has said this, you want to do what Rae said --> Router into desktop because direct connection (through a wire) will be faster then a wireless. Wireless is slower (at least for what I have). I'm probably 5 years behind, like most people.

This is not to say that wireless is bad, I'm in my study right now (basically the old garage to my house) and I'm on my laptop running through wireless. My wife's computer (desktop) is inside the house and she is connected directly. But if I'm ever watching tv like March Madness, I can take my laptop inside and watch and be on the PB.  If you live in a neighborhood where people live around you (we don't, there are no houses within a mile of our house), then you will at least want to put up a password on your wireless, so no one around you will use your wireless. That isn't that hard. Someone here can tell you how to do that.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 27, 2009)

Well, it took a bit longer than an hour, but I am wireless now. 

Um, that is...my wife's new computer is wirless. Mine desktop is still connected.

Again, thanks to all who advised me.


----------

